# Aerocycle on craigslist for 50 bucks!!!



## militarymonark (Jan 30, 2012)

na just kidding lol on ebay for 4500
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1934-Schwin...920?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337153b750


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 30, 2012)

*AC*

i saw that im wondering what the deal is on that


----------



## jd56 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Sweet...I want one but, How Much?*

{atrick,,
This is on my wish list and not ever happening at that starting price...$4500 ....what????

Honey I found another bike I'm interested in....what dear?....yes dear....she says when hell freezes over and go walk the dog or something. 

here's a great picture of one


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 30, 2012)

If the Aerocycle sold for the opening bid it would be one heck of a deal!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 30, 2012)

Quas' "Evolution of the Bicycle" Aerocycle, always wondered what happened to that bike, now we know.  I'll buy at $4,500!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess I'm not purist because I like this one more than one that is "correct"  It's not worth $4500 to me, but that's not to say that's is not worth $4500.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 31, 2012)

*No tanks...*

Some bicycles I like a lot, just not motivated to pay the going rate for...that model is one of them.
Chris


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 31, 2012)

*fity bucks*

not funny almost broke my fingers trying to type into craigs list...








militarymonark said:


> na just kidding lol on ebay for 4500
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1934-Schwin...920?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337153b750


----------

